# Goose with the guys.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

A few weeks ago I met some friends, old and new, down in SW Utah. We'd loosely planned several days of riding, camping, lots of pictogeeking, and even a slot canyon.














But then the weather did what the weather does--made a mockery of our plans. We had one solid day of bluebird, but the others were filled with rain, sleet, snow, blustery winds, and more cold rain. We ended up shelving the slot canyon immediately--one look at the collective adipose of the guys I was with was enough to know that they'd have died in the water in those temps. (Skinny bastiges always ruin stuff...) And we spent better than a day cooped up 'inside' at camp, watching the rain turn to sleet and snow and back.













In the brief moments of non-precip, we did our best to enjoy ourselves by hiking when it was too muddy to ride, riding when and where we could, not to mention shooting guns and even burning stuff. All good, solid, man-affirming things to be doing, especially in the presence of, um, other men.





















Even with the 'downtime' due to precip, we managed to enjoy the hzeck outta ourselves, squeezing every last iota out of every minute we had.

Great, great stuff--thanks fellas.

MC


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Aaah, rock rolling. We used to do that a bit in Waimea Canyon when I was living on Kauai. 

Wish I'd been biking wayyy back when I was living in SW Utah. All my backpacking memories will have to suffice.

Great stuff mikesee, as always. Keep the stoke coming.


----------



## dcKaz (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing and nice looking FJ


----------



## aflax (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome video! I just spent 2 days camping and riding there about a week ago with my dad and some friends, we had a great time.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice. I used to do that with big boulders off the cliff of a cutout for my old hometown's water storage reservoir. The big, deep booming CLANG as it hit the side of the tank followed by a swooshing sound as the water ripples effervesced en masse was always a great incentive to find an even bigger boulder.


----------



## dieselfuel (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome video! i need to get back up there, havent been in years when i used to do a lot of backpacking.


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm never going to post any of my lame videos. Some of you guys do such a great job with them.....I keep waiting for a Subaru or Jeep logo to pop up. Good job....looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Mike,

Was just out at Goose / Little Creek this past (Easter) weekend. The weather was threatening but held off for us. Beautiful video and stills. You knew someone was going to say it, and I’m always the last to do it, but I’m not sure pushing huge boulders off cliffs is exactly the thing to be doing? They’ll all fall off one day.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Off topic but how do you like the FJ? I've been debating one for 2012.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

El Salt said:


> I'm not sure pushing huge boulders off cliffs is exactly the thing to be doing? They'll all fall off one day.


Clearly you haven't tried it. Give it a shot and tell me that it doesn't feel like *exactly* the thing to be doing. The bigger they are the harder they fall.

MC


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

that was the best amateur photography i think i've ever seen. mighty fine.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Clearly you haven't tried it. Give it a shot and tell me that it doesn't feel like *exactly* the thing to be doing. The bigger they are the harder they fall.
> 
> MC


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Throwing rocks off of cliffs is not cool!

http://trib.com/news/top_story/article_632eb013-ac71-566a-90cc-e4bbbad39696.html

Nice vid, though.


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

Fantastic! I watch MTB videos all of the time and usually skip away after 30 seconds of super jumbly helmet cam (I'm guilty myself of making those vids!). I was riveted to your video. 

curious...what music is that?


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I love you're videos but this one kinda pissed me off. 

Basically littering someone else's canyon lands with bright orange clay pigeons? Tearing out rocks and boulders from the natural cliffs that people come from all around the world to be around, ride and enjoy? I think it's not very respectful, I'm sure you wouldn't want people doing these things on your local trails................not cool IMO :nono: 

I really do love your videos though.

Matt


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Throwing rocks off of cliffs is not cool!
> 
> http://trib.com/news/top_story/article_632eb013-ac71-566a-90cc-e4bbbad39696.html
> 
> Nice vid, though.


wow...i am naive on this concept i will admit but sounds like mtbr has enlightened us upon an entirely new level of idiocy for sure.

the sound of cars crashing i bet sounds cool to these people as well...how bout dropping rocks off of freeway overpasses to get even more bang for the buck! seriously, idiots


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

That was a great video, loved the mix of photo and video...such great photo's too....really inspiring.


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

beagledadi said:


> ...this one kinda pissed me off.
> 
> Basically littering someone else's canyon lands with bright orange clay pigeons? Tearing out rocks and boulders from the natural cliffs that people come from all around the world to be around, ride and enjoy? I think it's not very respectful, I'm sure you wouldn't want people doing these things on your local trails................not cool IMO :nono:


Agree completely.

The urge to destroy and break stuff is human, sure. It's adolescent human. Kinda embarrassing for a man of Mr C's age, if you ask me. I could do some psychoanalysis of this impulse but I'll refrain.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Ash T. Abula said:


> Agree completely.
> 
> The urge to destroy and break stuff is human, sure. It's adolescent human. Kinda embarrassing for a man of Mr C's age, if you ask me. I could do some psychoanalysis of this impulse but I'll refrain.


i agree. Mr C, even age adjusted, has surpassed the peurile behaviors of MTBR's other living legend, a la Aquathrowsrocksonclimbers


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*I agree...*

I had the same reaction. As a local to these trails as well, i felt a little pissed about the clay pigeon litter, and i understand the urge to roll a rock or two when standing at the edge of the cliffs, but dislodging big chunks, that's just bad form. Gooseberry is a mixture of public, state and private land, we'd appreciate you not screwing it up for us.

the videos are great, reminds me why i enjoy riding out there...sans the dippshit stuff.



beagledadi said:


> I love you're videos but this one kinda pissed me off.
> 
> Basically littering someone else's canyon lands with bright orange clay pigeons? Tearing out rocks and boulders from the natural cliffs that people come from all around the world to be around, ride and enjoy? I think it's not very respectful, I'm sure you wouldn't want people doing these things on your local trails................not cool IMO :nono:
> 
> ...


----------



## 29Inches (Apr 11, 2005)

It is only ok to roll boulders down a canyon if you ride a Lenz.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

29Inches said:


> It is only ok to roll boulders down a canyon if you ride a Lenz.


 you may be right. and fortunately padre was not there to make matters worse. though if he was, i am sure he would have corrected Mr. C on his improper rock throwing form.

why is it that MTBR legends, mostly living, are the most full of sin?


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice pictures. Not sure throwing/pushing rocks off the mountain screams of common sense though.


----------



## CanyunTrash (Feb 16, 2011)

What a bunch of asshats...mikesee redefines the term


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks fun. Nice images and video. Were there loud campers below...what's with the rocks/boulders being dropped at every opportunity?


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

beagledadi said:


> I love you're videos but this one kinda pissed me off.
> 
> Basically littering someone else's canyon lands with bright orange clay pigeons? Tearing out rocks and boulders from the natural cliffs that people come from all around the world to be around, ride and enjoy? I think it's not very respectful, I'm sure you wouldn't want people doing these things on your local trails................not cool IMO :nono:
> 
> ...


Like he said. I like the stuff you usually post up. Not this one. Let the land do it's own thing and stop polluting. Sorry. GBB:nono:


----------



## jmill79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Cool vid. The clays didn't bother me (they degrade very quickly) but the throwing of boulders (and in general) having no respect for the land, did.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful pics and vids. Makes me wish I had more free time to explore with the MTB .


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Do you guys need a tissue?, what do you think happens to all those rocks they were tossing anyways? Has any of you E whiners actually ridden goose and looked over the edge of the mesa?, guess what?, rocks and tons of em. A single rainstorm probably has 100x the impact, and what about those poor rocks that get stained by our tire rubber, oh the humanity!

There's reality, then there's MTBR


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

rroeder said:


> Do you guys need a tissue?, what do you think happens to all those rocks they were tossing anyways? Has any of you E whiners actually ridden goose and looked over the edge of the mesa?, guess what?, rocks and tons of em. A single rainstorm probably has 100x the impact, and what about those poor rocks that get stained by our tire rubber, oh the humanity!
> 
> There's reality, then there's MTBR


if i ever see you rock climbing below, i wont be as shallow as other morons by throwing rocks that may kill you, but i will definitely take a dump on you


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

I agree with the remarks about bad form. Especially the using of a stick as a pry-bar. Correct form is back to canyon, both hands on rock, upward pull.

JK. I agree with what others have posted. Both in this thread, and on the internet. 

The still photos were amazing. I was also excited when I saw water on the camera lens...that meant something exciting was going to happen. One cannot relax for one second on Grafton... 

-SS


----------



## Atomicbarber (Aug 21, 2010)

All I have to say is that if I had been on Goose that day an rode up on you vandalizing like that, I would have slapped the ***** out of you. You are ignorant and disrespectful and lucky you didn't kill someone.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Tread lightly, *******.

At least it's a good thing that mountain bikers don't have a bad rep as it is in this state, and there are absolutely zero threats of trail closures.

Some lame mayor down South has already voiced her opinion publicly of "reckless and dangerous" mountain bikers, and has been pulling to close some of the trails down there already. Let's not give them more ammo.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow. Betcha didn't expect that uproar. I'm not too concerned with the rearranging of a couple of boulders other than what some enviro-nazi with their panties in a bunch might make of it and use against us. Maybe it's just the parent in me but if it were my son I'd've told him to knock it off... there might be hikers below (probably not... but it's plausible). And if he wasn't with me.... I'd probably be knocking a few off myself (after checking for hikers, of course:thumbsup: ).

Way to make good use of the uncooperative conditions. Made for some stellar lighting and cloud shots. Loved the time lapsed shots. 

SW UT has been very stinky weather-wise this Winter/Spring. Every time I go down there this year it's either raining our snowing it seems.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Ummm thanks for trowing rocks.... that can get you in trouble in the state of UT.... please please respect our trails even when bored with the wet weather 

Expected more from yah MikeC


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

KRob said:


> Maybe it's just the parent in me but if it were my son I'd've told him to knock it off... there might be hikers below (probably not... but it's plausible). And if he wasn't with me.... I'd probably be knocking a few off myself (after checking for hikers, of course:thumbsup: ).


When you get right down to it, that's essentially what we were doing--behaving like little boys. On occasion that's not only necessary but downright therapeutic.

Did we hurt anyone? Nope, not even close.

Did we cause the dreaded, deadly, insidious erosion? Tee hee. Anyone that believes that we did has a pretty narrow field of view, and could benefit from a little less computer time and a little more fresh air. You know--out in the rocks, with a written primer that gives some sense of geomorphology and geologic time.

As to all of the e-criticism and gol-ding-dang chest thumping being thrown around here, it's worth mentioning that *the entirety*of that video represented a literal .0013 percent of the time we spent up there that weekend. If you're comfortable passing judgment on someone's actions based on that amount of observation, via a video slideshow on the internet...

...well, I'm still laughing. Zero regrets about anything that happened up there that weekend. Given the chance I'd not change a thing.

I suspect that there'll come a day when the verbal dry humpings of the MTBR ambulance chasing crowd will factor into my daily actions.

I suspect that day to be written on a fairly distant calendar. And yeah, I'm thinking in geologic time...

Good weekend.

MC


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

mikesee said:


> When you get right down to it, that's essentially what we were doing--behaving like little boys. On occasion that's not only necessary but downright therapeutic.
> 
> Did we hurt anyone? Nope, not even close.
> 
> ...


Somehow, I saw that coming. HAHA :thumbsup: 
You should take yourself more seriously. Go ride the trails, leave no trace and do not touch anything that you do not have to. :nono:


----------



## 29Inches (Apr 11, 2005)

Next time toss a Lenz over the cliff........that would be good fun right there!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

mikesee said:


> When you get right down to it, that's essentially what we were doing--behaving like little boys. On occasion that's not only necessary but downright therapeutic.
> 
> Did we hurt anyone? Nope, not even close.
> 
> ...


Ok, well remember that next time i'm at lunch loops, kokpeli or up on the grand mesa....

Believe it or not mike but you do have an influence on folks and this is just poor form on not treading lightly. Your not the one at the s/w utah blm meetings asking for more trail and defending mtn biking in the area and or building trail....

As someone who makes his living off MTB'ing I expect you to be an example....


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

mikesee said:


> ...Anyone that believes that we did has a pretty narrow field of view,...


 I don't think we're the ones with the "narrow field of view." ONE incident of jack***** rolling rocks isn't going to make a big difference. Neither is ONE cigarette butt thrown onto the trail. ONE beer bottle. ONE shotgun shell.

Thing is, that ONE incident has been 1,000,000 times ago. So either grow up, or stay off the trails.

http://www.treadlightly.org/


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Ok, well remember that next time i'm at lunch loops, kokpeli or up on the grand mesa....
> 
> Believe it or not mike but you do have an influence on folks and this is just poor form on not treading lightly. Your not the one at the s/w utah blm meetings asking for more trail and defending mtn biking in the area and or building trail....
> 
> As someone who makes his living off MTB'ing I expect you to be an example....


 you sir...are FAR too mature for the internet! you speak way more gooder than I and speak the truth. I reiterate what you so eloquently said but add that these guys are pompous dewshbagz

BOYCOTT LACEMINE29!


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

mikesee said:


> ...well, I'm still laughing. Zero regrets about anything that happened up there that weekend. Given the chance I'd not change a thing.


Your arrogance knows no bounds.

Yet still, some on MTBR will continue to see you as a "hero" of some sort.

Which is more a commentary on their immaturity matching yours than it is any indicator of your heroism.

Oh, and PS to you, Curiak:

In a *wider field of view* -- you're not that great a rider, even though you have accomplished impressive stamina-related things. Your techy skills? Sorely lacking. Some of us were shredding Grafton and other more difficult trails back when you were still putting campstove fuel in your frame tubes. Some of us don't feel the need to promote ourselves as "heroes" despite our history preceding yours in these "techy riding" self-promotion pictures and videos you've posted over the past 18 mos or so. We don't need to brag on ourselves like you do.

Keep promoting yourself as a "hero," though. It's impressive.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

FoShizzle said:


> if i ever see you rock climbing below, i wont be as shallow as other morons by throwing rocks that may kill you, but i will definitely take a dump on you


If you ever see me below Gooseberry mesa climbing up those rocks please skip taking a dump on me and just throw a big boulder on my head instead, as only a retard would be there and one less idiot in the world is a good thing.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

rroeder said:


> If you ever see me below Gooseberry mesa climbing up those rocks please skip taking a dump on me and just throw a big boulder on my head instead, as only a retard would be there and one less idiot in the world is a good thing.


 dont tempt me and please dont try to detract from the issue at hand...and you will get no apologies from me for propertly badmouthing your hero mancrush - i see you have upgraded from aquaholic


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

FoShizzle said:


> dont tempt me and please dont try to detract from the issue at hand...and you will get no apologies from me for propertly badmouthing your hero mancrush - i see you have upgraded from aquaholic


Just remember, if you do throw a rock off the cliff(that would of fallen off on it own anyways and just as likely to hit some moron on the cliffside) then your good reputation here on MTBR will be tarnished and no one will take you seriously.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

rroeder said:


> Just remember, if you do throw a rock off the cliff(that would of fallen off on it own anyways and just as likely to hit some moron on the cliffside) then your good reputation here on MTBR will be tarnished and no one will take you seriously.


i am not worried about my reptutation on MTBR. i am confident, almost arrogant, that people will still continue to overpay for my services but thanks for caring


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

...........


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

"I'm so important, I get to use TWO parking spots!"


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> ...........


FAIL...it should be a Prius since of course a Prius is a means by which one can also profess to the world that they are better than others by virtue of not supporting terrorism like the rest of us with our gas guzzling machine


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> ...........


and you are a total hypocrite so please dont pretend you are on the correct side of the fence on this one. why dont you go out and destroy more user trails with your selfish stunt building that nobody but you appreciates....a$$wipe


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> Blah, Blah, Blahbity, Blah Blah... why dont you go out and destroy more user trails with your selfish stunt building that nobody but you appreciates....a$$wipe


.....


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't crush Fo's head with a bike! Do it this way:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Can you p-chop the OP's head in there as well? Better yet--maybe one of his head getting chucked down a cliff......by a rock.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> .....


again, a FAIL. coupled with the stickers on it, the skatelid laughs at you.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Clearly you haven't tried it. Give it a shot and tell me that it doesn't feel like *exactly* the thing to be doing. The bigger they are the harder they fall.
> 
> MC


Very bad form around here....


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

*You* need an enema, Mikesee.


----------



## 29Inches (Apr 11, 2005)

rroeder said:


> Do you guys need a tissue?, what do you think happens to all those rocks they were tossing anyways? Has any of you E whiners actually ridden goose and looked over the edge of the mesa?, guess what?, rocks and tons of em. A single rainstorm probably has 100x the impact, and what about those poor rocks that get stained by our tire rubber, oh the humanity!
> 
> There's reality, then there's MTBR


"actually ridden goose and looked over the edge of the mesa?, guess what?, rocks and tons of em"

Correct Rick!

There are also roads and hiking trails.

"Stupid is as stupid does"

F.Gump


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Wrong, not within striking distance of the cliff sides at least, would be pretty stupid given the natural erosion that occurs there, which was my point.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

Nevermind.


----------



## Howeler (Sep 23, 2005)

What about rolling a mountain biker off a cliff?

Cue Miles video in 3...2...1


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

rroeder said:


> Wrong, not within striking distance of the cliff sides at least, would be pretty stupid given the natural erosion that occurs there, which was my point.


RR, what's the harm in NOT rolling them off the cliff?

I'm not going to sit here and say it is or isn't dangerous. But did the OP really think he was not going to get some adverse reaction? I mean, are you really surprised that some folks are calling you out?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

skinny-tire said:


> RR, what's the harm in NOT rolling them off the cliff?
> 
> I'm not going to sit here and say it is or isn't dangerous. But did the OP really think he was not going to get some adverse reaction? I mean, are you really surprised that some folks are calling you out?


save your energy...rretard is to moron as Mr C is to pompous


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Ok, well remember that next time i'm at lunch loops, kokpeli or up on the grand mesa....
> 
> Believe it or not mike but you do have an influence on folks and this is just poor form on not treading lightly. Your not the one at the s/w utah blm meetings asking for more trail and defending mtn biking in the area and or building trail....
> 
> As someone who makes his living off MTB'ing I expect you to be an example....


What he said^


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

You guys are a bunch of babies. We roll *WAY *harder than mikesee and rroeder, or any of you tree-hugging eco babies on this thread:

Serious Rolling


----------



## SuperlightKeith (May 28, 2005)

Yeah. That was pretty F-tarded. If everyone thought it was cool to push rocks off a cliff and litter clays all over the place, well... things would start looking the way things are starting to look. Thanks for crapping on our country. Sure, in geologic time scales, that crap is just going to fade into the dirt, but why crap up the place when you can choose to have fun in a way that doesn't.


----------



## cluster_tolerance (May 22, 2006)

mikesee said:


> When you get right down to it, that's essentially what we were doing--behaving like little boys. On occasion that's not only necessary but downright therapeutic.
> 
> Did we hurt anyone? Nope, not even close.
> 
> ...


Craftsman, of the Sears sort for sure.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

mikesee said:


> ...well, I'm still laughing. Zero regrets about anything that happened up there that weekend. Given the chance I'd not change a thing.
> 
> Good weekend.
> 
> MC


zero regrets yet you took down the video. ok really stupid behavior. no excuses. its not treehuggers that are calling you out, it,s fellow riders. just stupid $h!t


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

breaking away from the topic du jour...the still photography is amazing. Stuff that BIKE magazine would print.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

He took the video down. Ha ha, hilarious. You're still a d-bag for trying to shrug off idiotic actions that not only destroy the landscape, but may attribute to TRAIL CLOSURES. There are people down there fighting to do the exact opposite, and there you are, pulling a Tony Hayward acting like you did nothing wrong. 

I will never buy from you---I don't support people that don't support the sport.


----------



## ellie (Apr 29, 2011)

*Enough!*

It is time for the playground soap antics to stop. First of all, get your facts straight. Trying to destroy the business of Lenz when the guy was not there and the riders in that video are not affiliated with him financially is totally reckless and irresponsible behavior. Second of all, you scream destruction, but I cannot find any where evidence that a rock being pushed off a cliff has had an environmental impact. Third, skeets are bio-degradable. They addressed that issue YEARS ago. Fourth, you claim you don't want attention drawn to this because you are afraid of trail closures, but you start this inflammatory thread that will have everyone laughing and sending it to their friends. Lastly, if you want to persuade someone that you think their actions are irresponsible, well name calling, insulting their riding skills as you boast of your own, talking down your nose while you wag your finger at them (what are you my mother?), suggesting they be thrown off the cliff, suggesting to boycott their business, suggesting you will do the same in their back yard sure isn't the way to do it. Yes, I know three of these guys personally. I respect them and know that they are not environmental terrorists nor would they ever do anything that they thought might endanger another person's life. I also know they are level headed critical-thinking individuals and would listen to CONSTRUCTIVE criticism should it be given in a respectful way.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm with the "tread lightly" crowd.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

"Acting like a beast takes the pain out of being a man." 
Steve Sloan


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Constructive criticism.... Ha ha. Welcome to MTBR/The Internet. BTW, that video nor his responses indicate he's "level-headed, critical thinking".


----------



## ellie (Apr 29, 2011)

....should it be given in a respectful way will reflect much better on you


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

FoShizzle said:


> save your energy...rretard is to moron as Mr C is to pompous


Oh yeah?, well FoShitforbrainzzle is to loser as Aqua is to E phony

There, take that, now go fock yourself


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

qbert2000 said:


> zero regrets yet you took down the video. ok really stupid behavior. no excuses. its not treehuggers that are calling you out, it,s fellow riders. just stupid $h!t


"sponser issues?"


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Ha. Wow there are a ton o ******s in this thread. I just want to see the vid! Where did it go?


----------



## ellie (Apr 29, 2011)

It has been removed, so let me fill you in. It was a beautiful compilation of canyon, trail, and sky scenes that included video of someone pushing a big rock off a cliff. The person who made the video has already admitted that they were acting like bad boys having fun, but would not apologize so we are going to take it to federal court. Not to exciting, sorry.
Again, enough said! LET IT GO!!!!!!!


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

ellie said:


> It has been removed, so let me fill you in. It was a beautiful compilation of canyon, trail, and sky scenes that included video of someone pushing a big rock off a cliff. The person who made the video has already admitted that they were acting like bad boys having fun, but would not apologize so we are going to take it to federal court. Not to exciting, sorry.
> Again, enough said! LET IT GO!!!!!!!


Seriously, i love the photos and videos that Mike does but he really got off light. Anyone else not so popular on these boards would have been run out of town. He seems like a decent guy so despite his post that he doesnt have any regrets i'm sure he does.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Lev said:


> Ha. Wow there are a ton o ******s in this thread. I just want to see the vid! Where did it go?


it went where tscheezy's sinful whale riding video went...never to be seen again


----------



## 29Inches (Apr 11, 2005)

Don't mind Rick........after a "safety break" he enjoys stuff like that. His other pass times are cow tipping and sticking firecrackers up cat's buts.......


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh my goodness. What drama.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

ellie said:


> It has been removed, so let me fill you in. It was a beautiful compilation of canyon, trail, and sky scenes that included video of someone pushing a big rock off a cliff. The person who made the video has already admitted that they were acting like bad boys having fun, but would not apologize so we are going to take it to federal court. Not to exciting, sorry.
> Again, enough said! LET IT GO!!!!!!!


wow, posting just to defend a$$hat behaviour. it was tupid behaviour. he has "zero" regrets so why are you so adamant about defending him. he seems fine with being a jack a$$. he should have left the video up. he's not embarrassed about it


----------



## ellie (Apr 29, 2011)

One, I never defended anyone's actions I said I knew three of the individuals and suggested that you try a civilized conversation with the individuals. Two, I defended the owner of Lenz as he had nothing to do with it. Three, I had never opened up the MTBR page until I saw a link to this thread posted on my face book page. The individual posted the link and added a comment that was only go;ing to inspire more knee jerk reactions and what I foresaw as more harm then good. This individual has 1200 friends/followers and the individual who responded to the thread, my friend, has over 300 friends. This individual who posted the link is the same who said Mike's posting of the video was bad form as it could potentially draw negative attention to mountain bikers. I am still trying to figure his reasoning then for posting it. Lastly, I thought it an opportune time to maybe sway people to check their facts before rallying to destroy someone's business. To maybe pass opinion on the action without jumping to conclusions that that one instance is the total man/woman. 
So I will leave you with these thoughts (I hope). You don't really think that someone will
thank you for calling them an a$$hat and then apologize to you saying you were right? You are pissed by the video, but what constructive argument have you brought to this thread? Let's hope if there is a heaven, they don't draw out of the hat just one instant in our lives to pass judgement. 
Again, I am not defending the actions of this video and you should not jump to the conclusion that I either approve or disapprove of what has so riled you up. I have never shared in any of my postings my opinion on said actions. 
But I will share with you this video of desert alteration for capital gain. If this video doesn't upset you more, then you should ask yourself why?

http://govide.com/video/9A85UX9GGW48/Building-the-course--Day-1--Red-Bull-Rampage-2010
My final MTBR posting, as I have said what I had to say. If you don't get what I am trying to share by now, you never will.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Never thought much about it but yeah, where is the outrage from all you "tread lightly" arguers about the extensive impact of the Rampage?


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

29Inches said:


> Don't mind Rick........after a "safety break" he enjoys stuff like that. His other pass times are cow tipping and sticking firecrackers up cat's buts.......


So safety breaks and cow tipping are not MTBR approved either?, what other activities(aside from throwing rocks off cliffs obviously) are deemed not politically correct by the fragile types here such as yourself?

I will start a list and make it my mission to appease!


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

wow i guess i shouldnt skip rocks on ponds anymore either!
the water level could rise causing premature erosion!
not to mention that poor fish i could have given a concussion to!

save the planet by riding a bike, its not like he lit a campfire and left it unattended...


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

Christ.....what a bunch of ladies. What about all of these trails with man made obstacles......I'm guessing no one here has ever dropped a goo package or ridden on muddy trails....get over yourselves.


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

SaltySprocket said:


> Christ.....what a bunch of ladies. What about all of these trails with man made obstacles......I'm guessing no one here has ever dropped a goo package or ridden on muddy trails....get over yourselves.


If every one of us went out and altered the landscape or littered or whatever things would be a mess. I mountain bike to get away from the pollution and everything else and prefer to let nature take its course,

Yours truly,

Nancy


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

beagledadi said:


> I love you're videos but this one kinda pissed me off.
> 
> Basically littering someone else's canyon lands with bright orange clay pigeons? Tearing out rocks and boulders from the natural cliffs that people come from all around the world to be around, ride and enjoy? I think it's not very respectful, I'm sure you wouldn't want people doing these things on your local trails................not cool IMO :nono:
> 
> ...


I have to agree. And I was pissed off to see clay birds broken up at Sovereign in Moab this week also littering the landscape, along with all the empty 12 gauge shells. About as healthy and attractive as littering the landscape with cigarette butts.

I also kind of really dislike seeing "grind" marks from bikes on sandstone too, as well as black skid marks. As stewards of the land we use, our goal should be to leave no trace of our presence, except maybe a buried poop or pee or two, like the Native Americans.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> Never thought much about it but yeah, where is the outrage from all you "tread lightly" arguers about the extensive impact of the Rampage?


 dont like it ether, and i work at a shop who's owner support it but you wont ever see me up there supporting an event like that


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> dont like it ether, and i work at a shop who's owner support it but you wont ever see me up there supporting an event like that


Bummer is that no one would dare mount a crusade against something as wildly popular as the RR here on MTBR, but a guy pushes a couple of rocks and busts up some biodegradable pigeons and he gets crucified.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't forget the Red Bull Rampage was on private land, not public.

The thing is, you just don't know who might be out there these days. I spent weeks if not months working on a geology degree hiking around scree slopes of the Chinle Formation underneath the Wingate cliffs that predominate much of the landscape in Moab. Might there be somebody wondering around Gooseberry? The Moenkopi is not quite as interesting so probably more unlikely, but not improbable. Trundle with care but don't spooge your load on the internet.


----------



## rainblowbright420 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice work ass hole.


----------



## gnomer (Jul 26, 2010)

knowing this family, and what they have been through, i (and many others) take trundling very seriously.... not for environmental concerns.

http://www.trailspace.com/forums/backcountry/topics/39482.html


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> Why is it that MTBR legends, mostly living, are the most full of sin?


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tacobob1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Who cares*

Roll the rock you only live once just watch for the people below. Mother natures going to do it sooner or later anyways maybe your preventing it from landing on someones head in the future. Just do it


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

delete


----------



## davidcollins (Jul 20, 2010)

gnomer said:


> knowing this family, and what they have been through, i (and many others) take trundling very seriously.... not for environmental concerns.
> 
> http://www.trailspace.com/forums/backcountry/topics/39482.html


Yep. I've explored the bases of obscure cliffs (looking for climbing possibilities) in places where there isn't any sort of trail or road near the base of the cliff. In some of these cases, the top of the cliff had a completely different access than the bottom. So anyone at the top would have had no idea that I was around until they saw me. Yes, the chances of events such as the above are slim, but as the link shows, the consequences are high.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

ellie said:


> ... I thought it an opportune time to maybe sway people to check their facts before rallying to destroy someone's business...


In this world where there is pleatora of businesses without owners involved in ******-baggery, it's the OWNER'S responsibility to, not only avoid dumb comments and/or posting of their idiotic activities, but also "avoid the very appearance of evil." Businesses have gone down for less offenses, and this scenario is no different.

Mikesee posted his video, then confirmed everyone's thoughts of what his intentions were. His actions not only broke laws, but also went against plain ol' common sense. The part that pissed me off more were his responses in this thread. Why check facts? All the evidence I need is here.

On a brighter note: Osama is dead.


----------



## tacobob1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pathetic*

Hey these guys were just out with there friends having fun and probally were not thinking of what might happen. Sometimes that just happens. As far as laws go i didnt know there were any laws prohibiting one from chucking a rock and many other don't as well. And as for safty how about you give us all a class. Your telling me that that you ride a pedal bikes down hills at a fast speeds and your worried about a rock hitting you. I think your chances of wrecking into rocks are a little greater, think about it. As for miksee's response I dont blame him if I were taking attacked i too would probally get defensive. And no i dont roll rocks.


----------



## tacobob1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

aperzigian said:


> This just made me dumber.


Yeah but probally not by much


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

delete


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

tacobob1982 said:


> ...probally were not thinking of what might happen.


you are probally right. i would agree with you that so long as people are not thinking of what they are doing, it doesnt matter if it is idiotic or not - it only becomes idiotic if said act is premeditated. Mr C, i apologize for calling you out for your clear and pompous disregard for anything you have done or will continue to do given your $h!t don't stink.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

tacobob1982 said:


> ...And as for safty how about you give us all a class...


Check local laws and use common sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacobob1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

aperzigian said:


> First, it's "their" not "there". And "you're" not your. And probably has two _b's_. Also, safety is spelled with an _e_. And, what's with the random capital "I" and random lowercase "i"? And, are you really comparing the risks associated with downhill riding to getting hit with falling boulders? You, sir, are an idiot. And as I said before, I just got dumber reading your post. As far as getting defensive is concerned when called out on stupid, unsafe, and illegal behavior....well, the OP is an embarrassment to the sport. As are you for defending him by casually claiming sometimes not thinking about the consequences "just happens." I suppose you drink and drive and neglect the consequences....


First off you said you were dumber so in order to be dumber you would have to be dumb to begin with. Second i Dontt giVe a krap about my spelling i not going to convince you of my point of view anyways so fudge off. i was simply defending the guy because he was being attacked by everyone when in fact he was probally just out having fun. Sometimes people dont think when they are doing so. And as far rolling boulders i dont so bug off. Last but not least if your telling me that hauling A$$ down a hill is not dangerous what ever dude. At any time feel free to do a grammer check i dont care im not running for senate or public office.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

tacobob1982 At any time feel free to do a grammer check i dont care im not running for senate or public office.[/QUOTE said:


> Believe it or not, spelling and grammar skills are needed in more places than just government positions. Just say'in


----------



## m77ranger (Jan 12, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> MTBR legends


This made me laugh. The status of "MTBR legend" is something nobody should aspire to attain.


----------



## tacobob1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Worried citizen*



2Slo4U said:


> Believe it or not, spelling and grammar skills are needed in more places than just government positions. Just say'in


Thanks for your concern i will try to improve my written skills so i can impress individuals such as yourself.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

m77ranger said:


> This made me laugh. The status of "MTBR legend" is something nobody should aspire to attain.


 i wouldnt expect you to understand...you don't even have 200 posts. people like me, though i am no legend like Mr C, or cactuscorn, have street cred around here for good reason. what's sad, is unlike me and other mtbr "mentors" (e.g., Jaybo), Mr C has crossed the line big time. i know its not the fault of Lenz, but if i was considering a frame from them i am now not


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

tacobob1982 said:


> Thanks for your concern i will try to improve my written skills so i can impress individuals such as yourself.


Thank you. I'm just trying to help out


----------



## m77ranger (Jan 12, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> i wouldnt expect you to understand...you don't even have 200 posts. people like me, though i am no legend like Mr C, or cactuscorn, have street cred around here for good reason. what's sad, is unlike me and other mtbr "mentors" (e.g., Jaybo), Mr C has crossed the line big time. i know its not the fault of Lenz, but if i was considering a frame from them i am now not


You guys are rad.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

m77ranger said:


> You guys are rad.


thanks


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

2Slo4U said:


> Believe it or not, spelling and grammar skills are needed in more places than just government positions. Just say'in


"Just say'in"

Oh, sweet, delicious irony. How I love thee 

============================

I'm kind of stressing out since I heard that there is a friend of a friend of an employee of Procter & Gamble that may have rolled a rock down a hill in the middle of BFE. In addition to being really pissed off, I need some cleaning products and need to know if said rock got rolled before I drive to the store.

And now I hear that the U. S. Navy dumped a lead-filled sack of steaming fecal matter into the Arabian Sea. Probably used one of my tax dollars to do it too. What a day.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> FAIL...it should be a Prius since of course a Prius is a means by which one can also profess to the world that they are better than others by virtue of not supporting terrorism like the rest of us with our gas guzzling machine


Totally off topic but...Prius...pompous. A diesel Rabbit from the 80s gets 50mpg. Prius can't touch that and has 25 years of technology to it's advantage and is promoted as green as grass. Advertising hype. Might as well promote hydrogen powered vehicles. :madman: Fail.


----------



## westwood (Jan 19, 2008)

Not kewl.....

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/25527613/detail.html


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

modifier said:


> Totally off topic but...Prius...pompous. A diesel Rabbit from the 80s gets 50mpg. Prius can't touch that and has 25 years of technology to it's advantage and is promoted as green as grass. Advertising hype. Might as well promote hydrogen powered vehicles. :madman: Fail.


big deal...there were no Coexist bumper stickers in the 80s


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> big deal...there were no Coexist bumper stickers in the 80s


There should have been one before the Gaza Strip was stolen? 

I've often wondered why my 50 + mpg real world VW TDI machine doesn't qualify for a HOV bumper sticker, it does better MPG than the Prius. You burn a gallon of liquid hydrocarbon to do 50 miles or more, you are still putting out way less pollution per mile traveled than a Navigator, Hummer, Tahoe, or Nissan Pathfinder. What we have are Prius Lovers employed by the California Air Resource Board that are certified tree huggers capable of "New Science" and "New Math" to reach their conclusions.


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

FoShizzle said:


> big deal...there were no Coexist bumper stickers in the 80s


my first laugh of the day! Thanks!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> I've often wondered why my 50 + mpg real world VW TDI machine doesn't qualify for a HOV bumper sticker, it does better MPG than the Prius. You burn a gallon of liquid hydrocarbon to do 50 miles or more, you are still putting out way less pollution per mile traveled than a Navigator, Hummer, Tahoe, or Nissan Pathfinder. What we have are Prius Lovers employed by the California Air Resource Board that are certified tree huggers capable of "New Science" and "New Math" to reach their conclusions.


 Please do not attempt to derail the conversation in defense of Mr C


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

This thread is out of a line and seriously stupid. Is rolling a boulder off a cliff wrong? I don't think so but some obviously do. If speeding up nature is a crime then I guess there should be no more trees cut down, creeks re-routed, boulders moved, etc. in the thousands of trails being built daily across the our planet. As far as I'm concerned, the only "crime" committed was POSSIBLY endangering someone that could have been below but knowing Mike and the crowd he roles with, I'm pretty sure they made sure they weren't endangering anyone.

I don't endorse what they did but I don't denounce it either. As previously stated by someone, if it were my kids doing it I'd tell them to stop but I wouldn't ground them either. However, all the lame threats and E-judgement on how Mike and his friends are criminals is just a joke! Furthermore, if rolling a rock off a cliff a few months/years before it rolls off on its own is a crime, I'd call that a stupid law. If we can't as a race change ANYTHING about planet earth then I guess no more buildings, roads, dams, etc. are getting built.

It's ok to not agree with it but don't get all high and mighty about it. I hope most, if not all of you, don't talk like you do on MTBR to the American public in your every day life or mankind is in a bad place. He without sin cast the first stone... 

Mike, I guess you learned your lesson. Next time you roll rocks off a cliff, do NOT video tape it


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

DFYFZX said:


> Is rolling a boulder off a cliff wrong? I don't think so but some obviously do...


Yep.

_5. Rolling rocks in the park is not allowed._



DFYFZX said:


> He without sin cast the first stone......


How about a gigantic rock?


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

p nut said:


> How about a gigantic rock?


So you caught my irony:thumbsup:


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

One time I saw a guy roll a large rock down a mountain and it wiped out all the endangered species within a 100 mile radius. I hiked down to where the rock landed, carried it back and set it in the exact spot where it was and all the animals came back to life. A unicorn even appeared. And it killed the guy that rolled the rock. He really deserved it though.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

*c'mon man!*



DoinkMobb said:


> One time I saw a guy roll a large rock down a mountain and it wiped out all the endangered species within a 100 mile radius. I hiked down to where the rock landed, carried it back and set it in the exact spot where it was and all the animals came back to life. A unicorn even appeared. And it killed the guy that rolled the rock. He really deserved it though.


just who the HELL do you expect to believe that crap?


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude, don't tease the unicorns! They're not extinct. Simply put, no one has lived to tell about their encounter...


----------

